# Happy Birthday yeutter



## PB Moderating Team (Nov 2, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-yeutter (born 1951, Age: 61)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Nov 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 2, 2012)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Nov 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Nov 2, 2012)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## yeutter (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you for the greetings. My wife and I are going to Byron Center to a Reformation Day service this evening. Professor David Engelsma is speaking on The coming of the Kingdom/Christianizing the World. That is a wonderful birthday present.


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## py3ak (Nov 2, 2012)

Many happy returns, Thomas! I have appreciated your contribution to the board over the years. For your birthday, I have purchased Herman Hoeksema's _Triple Knowledge_ for myself.


----------



## yeutter (Nov 2, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Many happy returns, Thomas! I have appreciated your contribution to the board over the years. For your birthday, I have purchased Herman Hoeksema's _Triple Knowledge_ for myself.


Happy reading. I love looking at how Hodge and Hoeksema treat the same points of doctrine. They cause to think more deeply then I otherwise would.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hope you have a great birthday!!!


----------



## py3ak (Nov 2, 2012)

yeutter said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Many happy returns, Thomas! I have appreciated your contribution to the board over the years. For your birthday, I have purchased Herman Hoeksema's _Triple Knowledge_ for myself.
> ...



Yes, those comparisons sometimes start the most intriguing lines of thought. No doubt the Scholastics would have produced fewer valuable distinctions if they hadn't always been attempting to save the appearances and hold simultaneously to all of their authorities.


----------



## The Calvinist Cop (Nov 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------

